# Stupid decisions your family members did that made you rage...



## Wraith (Apr 17, 2018)

Describe your adventures in familial stupidity. Any moments that won't power-level you too much, but those moments where it made you tilt your head like one of those little Chihuahua dogs trying to make sense of a confusing moment their master has made... or just made you rage. 


1. Family members had a situation where they could pay off their mortgage early. If they did so, they would save a boatload of cash every year. They didn't want to. Why? Because they could write off the mortgage for a minimal tax rebate every year... a very minimal tax rebate. 
I tried to explain to the knuckle-draggers how they are actually wasting money, (they wanted to spend a sudden windfall on something frivolous,) and it was like talking to a brick wall. They wasted untold cash, and it bothers me to this day. 

2. Scum bucket relative was taking care of a grandmother. Currently married to a bastard, scum bucket wouldn't reveal until lots of pressure that spouse was being abusive to elderly grandmother. There were talk about leaving her alone all day for days at a time in a cold house with the heating purposefully turned off. My busted ass was upset over this. 
Scum bucket had a plan though! Scum bucket wanted to do like a lot of fecal-tiered individuals and waited until they could find the most morbidly obese, autistic freak from an extremely damaged family to cozy up to. Promise fatty the world, once that was set, divorce and leave grams in a tiny ass little apartment smaller than something you'd see in a Japanese documentary. This relative wanted to be taken care of first, and then grams could pretty much fend for herself. 
Years later when I had the ability to hang out with grams (long distance between us,) I took care of her for a number of months- finding out that this relative had neglected her as well. My physical presence and possible retaliation upon finding about the continued neglect made them snap in line for a little while. 
Scum bucket relative is still human waste, but I can't go further without power-leveling like a champ.

3. Knew relatives who literally tried to off their kid. Literally. Multiple times putting the kid in situations where they drove in vehicles with no brakes, put the individual who was so beat down from a tired life and voiced their depression and willingness to commit suicide in situations where they would be alone for days at a time... at Christmas, also weird "accidents" would happen like people almost slamming into the kid with their vehicle and possibly killing or dismembering the individual. 
There's more on that, but it's too rough and power-levelly for this place. Literally they screwed up their kid, and then became like a living Silent Hill situation to him. Makes me mad even to this day. Don't know what to do about it as I can't prove a damn thing. 


I know that's a lot, but what horrid decisions your relatives have made that just drove you to hate them and question every aspect of their being? Bad marriages? Divorces? Becoming fans of Twilight? Drinking an entire can of Pabst Blue Ribbon beer in one sitting? What ya got you need a release from?


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Apr 17, 2018)

My grandfather served in the Pacific in WWII, and he managed to sneak a Tommy gun home with him after the war. We found it in a crate in his attic after he died. My dad wasn't a gun guy, and he sold it to one of his asshole drinking buddies for fifty bucks.

A genuine WWII Tommy gun, fifty bucks.

My dad was a good guy, but I'm still salty as fuck with him over that one.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 17, 2018)

My whole family is stupid and has issues, my whole existence is based on the fact my mum wanted to try to force my dad to stay with her. 

And now she's got dementia from all the alcohol and ciggies she had, now she doesn't know I literally exist.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 17, 2018)

My uncle actually hacked into a companies bank to see if he could get away with it, the feds knocked on his door later that week. My dad threw a doll dressed as someone he didn't like into traffic. Another relative did time in prison for robbing a convenience store.


----------



## Benine Bovine (Apr 17, 2018)

Giving birth.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 17, 2018)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> My grandfather served in the Pacific in WWII, and he managed to sneak a Tommy gun home with him after the war. We found it in a crate in his attic after he died. My dad wasn't a gun guy, and he sold it to one of his asshole drinking buddies for fifty bucks.
> 
> A genuine WWII Tommy gun, fifty bucks.
> 
> My dad was a good guy, but I'm still salty as fuck with him over that one.


I have a milder version of that. In my grandpa's stuff there was a Colt General Officer's pistol dating to the 1910's. My great uncle comes in and is like "Oh, he said I could have that." Next time we asked him about it, he'd sold it.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 17, 2018)

My grandfather was stationed in Germany after WW2 and my mother and uncle were born there. They lived in a house that been confiscated from a German officer which had a few outbuildings. When the house had been searched after confiscation all his uniforms etc had been taken away but they didnt bother to search the sheds and stables properly. Fast forward 20 years and my uncle, who's like, four, is rooting around the sheds because he's bored and comes across a small box containing a Hitler youth knife, an SS dagger, a Luger (wrapped in oilcoth) and a few bits of insignia. He runs to show them to his dad and falls, the Luger goes off, jams and explodes in his face and he ends up going to hospital. My grandfather, being the dutiful soldier, hands the rest of the shit in to be destroyed. My uncle was lucky to keep his sight.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Apr 17, 2018)

Uncle used to have a giant collection of Kenner Star Wars figures, complete with the OG Millenium Falcon. When he went to college, he left them at my grandparents' place for safekeeping. Fast forward a few years and a kid moved in down the block that liked to stop at my grandparent's place and play with them. One day, the kid asks my grandma if he can keep some of them. Out of the depths of her kindness, she said, "my dear, you can have as many as you want." Naturally, he took them all.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 17, 2018)

A large contingent of my ancestors immigrated to San Francisco in 1904-05, no joke.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 17, 2018)

Drug addicted relative lost his home and lived with my grandparents for some time.
My grandmother used to be a silversmith and her sister was a gem cutter before WW2 and they created jewelry together until they had to flee from the Red Army. Druggie relative sold said jewelry in exchange for a quick fix.
That damned crackhead stole what little family heirlooms were left to us.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 17, 2018)

My grandpa inherited some land in the country his parents emigrated from. A few years back before he died, he sold it to his relatives at a very cheap price thinking none of his descendents would ever need it. So me and my cousins don't get cheap foreign land.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 17, 2018)

My grandfather was a Rosicrucian, high rank, when he died my fucking aunt who was a gold digger rushed to steal almost everything from his house, sold a lot of shit before her brothers got a hold on her ass, I only have a weird coin from all that.

Inverse situation, no one in my family wants me near, they think I killed my uncle because we didn't get along, he was more of an asshole than myself, yelled him to duck and I know he heard me.
They also blame me of burning my cousin's house, I was fucking sleeping but truth be told, I can't remember if I had a lit cigarette before falling asleep.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 17, 2018)

When I was 19 my dad had sent back every single thing I had given to him as a kid, photos, and a note "AJ you don't deserve to share a last name with me you ungrateful child".

I did what should have been done and threw it all out.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 17, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> Inverse situation, no one in my family wants me near, they think I killed my uncle because we didn't get along, he was more of an asshole than myself, yelled him to duck and I know he heard me.



I assume there was an accident where ducking would have prevented him from getting killed?


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 17, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> I assume there was an accident where ducking would have prevented him from getting killed?


Yeah, we were cleaning rubble on a 5th floor, well I was, he was lazying around near the edge where I was dropping the biggest concrete chunks.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 17, 2018)

One of my cousins is a vegetarian-nearing-vegan (she had a kid recently) and I'm pretty sure she's a Tumblrina/SJW 'cause she's got the dangerhair going on, but I haven't seen her since another cousin got married where she was wearing some stupid slutty-looking clothes at the reception. Could've sworn the boy she's living with was super gay, but I guess he's not _that_ gay since he's the father, but he's got a good case of the soyboy.

'Tis a shame, she was a sweet girl. Her sister was also pretty smart, but she decided to become a rebel (she had a punk teenage phase, which was the least of her problems) and made some really stupid decisions since, even _after_ having a kid. To be honest, that whole family's fucked up and is the leading cause of grief for my grandparents (and Mom, to an extent, she's never been pleased with her siblings who never really liked her growing up but now turn to her for loads and loads of advice). I'm still surprised my aunt and uncle haven't gotten divorced at this point, much like how I'm surprised none of them have shown up on _Maury_ yet.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 17, 2018)

I love my uncle but he needs to make better relationship decisions. I told this story in another thread but he was dating this chick I'll call Coachella cause she's this basic-ass white girl who works at Whole Foods. She allegedly had a very hard childhood, was in the foster care system and  barely escaped a very abusive relationship in the past. - turns out that was all bullshit and she was just completely bugnuts. The night before Christmas Eve she had a psychotic breakdown in which she accused my uncle of trying to kill her  which lead to the cops showing up and quickly realizing that this woman was full of it. She wandered around town that night and on Christmas Eve she came into Whole Foods and unleashed a hulk-like rampage through the store overturning tables and crushing endcaps demanding to see my uncle. My poor uncle hid in the meat cooler until the cops showed up to take her away. The fallout of this was that my uncle and garbage asshole step-grandpa got in a fight on Christmas Eve cause garbage asshole was doing a shit job at being supportive which lead to my grandma cancelling Christmas Eve dinner forever, and my uncle spent all of Christmas Day dealing with the fact that Coachella was posting really bad fake shit about  him on Facebook. She later got put in a psych ward and tried claiming that my uncle had been raping and abusing her for 9 years. No one listened, she'd lost all the friends she'd had before from her batshit insanity.

Now, that wasn't the bad decision I came to talk about. The bad decision is that about a year later they started dating again. Cause why not date the girl who ruined your family Christmas forever? Remember, kids:
DON'T STICK YOUR DICK IN CRAZY!


----------



## Thelostcup (Apr 17, 2018)

My brother keeps having kids with different women, ruining his relationship with them by cheating, then complains about having to pay child support for them (one of the kids isn't even biologically his lmao).  He's been cucked in divorce court twice now.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 17, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I love my uncle but he needs to make better relationship decisions. I told this story in another thread but he was dating this chick I'll call Coachella cause she's this basic-ass white girl who works at Whole Foods. She allegedly had a very hard childhood, was in the foster care system and  barely escaped a very abusive relationship in the past. - turns out that was all bullshit and she was just completely bugnuts. The night before Christmas Eve she had a psychotic breakdown in which she accused my uncle of trying to kill her  which lead to the cops showing up and quickly realizing that this woman was full of it. She wandered around town that night and on Christmas Eve she came into Whole Foods and unleashed a hulk-like rampage through the store overturning tables and crushing endcaps demanding to see my uncle. My poor uncle hid in the meat cooler until the cops showed up to take her away. The fallout of this was that my uncle and garbage asshole step-grandpa got in a fight on Christmas Eve cause garbage asshole was doing a shit job at being supportive which lead to my grandma cancelling Christmas Eve dinner forever, and my uncle spent all of Christmas Day dealing with the fact that Coachella was posting really bad fake shit about  him on Facebook. She later got put in a psych ward and tried claiming that my uncle had been raping and abusing her for 9 years. No one listened, she'd lost all the friends she'd had before from her batshit insanity.
> 
> Now, that wasn't the bad decision I came to talk about. The bad decision is that about a year later they started dating again. Cause why not date the girl who ruined your family Christmas forever? Remember, kids:
> DON'T STICK YOUR DICK IN CRAZY!


Screwing that chick must have been amazing if he's willingly getting back into that kind of a madhouse situation.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 17, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Screwing that chick must have been amazing if he's willingly getting back into that kind of a madhouse situation.


Honestly she was so nutty I'm surprised she never went full praying mantis and try to decapitate him during the act.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Apr 17, 2018)

My mother for deciding to let my father stick his dick in her and shoot off a load.


----------



## Tlazolli (Apr 17, 2018)

My trailer trash borderline mentally challenged cousin banged my ex behind my back, then cousin threatened to commit suicide by swallowing tons of pills when confronted, idiot was rushed to the hospital and had a stomach cleansing performed.
Still alive and kicking.
This is peak autism.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 17, 2018)

One of my uncles married a woman who gave him hepatitis C and killed him.

Another uncle decided to mix methadone and Smirnoff and never woke up.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Apr 18, 2018)

My mother once told a 10-year-old me one evening that she hated me, couldn't be bothered by my existence, and wished that I never had been born. Ever-deferential and compliant, I sincerely told her I'd leave and let her live a peaceful life. I wandered off into the night, alone, crying and confused. She just watched me go.

An aunt popped by and saw I was gone an hour later, spent six hours driving around the town and the surrounding country looking for me until she found me crying on a park bench. It's not even the incident from my mother that makes me rage the most (I have a pretty extensive list). But it does seem to be the most apt and demonstrative.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 18, 2018)

10-15 years ago my parents were offered a big, brand new downtown apartment in exchange for their house and land. The house is ugly and old, but the land is valuable. The same downtown apartment is now worth millions and instead of a big garden they could have had a balcony with a nice view.


----------



## Florence (Apr 18, 2018)

My aunt is convinced that her kids all have dietary issues — gluten-free, dairy-free, the whole shebang — and is raising them on a bizarre diet of god only knows what, even though literally nobody else in our family has the same thing.


Malodorous Merkin said:


> My grandfather served in the Pacific in WWII, and he managed to sneak a Tommy gun home with him after the war. We found it in a crate in his attic after he died. My dad wasn't a gun guy, and he sold it to one of his asshole drinking buddies for fifty bucks.
> 
> A genuine WWII Tommy gun, fifty bucks.
> 
> My dad was a good guy, but I'm still salty as fuck with him over that one.





The Shadow said:


> I have a milder version of that. In my grandpa's stuff there was a Colt General Officer's pistol dating to the 1910's. My great uncle comes in and is like "Oh, he said I could have that." Next time we asked him about it, he'd sold it.


Meanwhile, my grandfather gives me a ~$10,000 shotgun


----------



## Muttnik (Apr 18, 2018)

My younger brother who I used to be very close with growing up is going through his nastiest phase in being independent at college. Can't have a single conversation with him without him snapping at me or our parents, even after everything they did for him. It's a shame because deep down he's a very sweet person. But being the second child in the family has made him very cold to the point of purposefully distancing himself from his loved ones.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 18, 2018)

Whichever family member chose to give an old diary written from ancestors in my family to the person who didn't put it in safekeeping and lost the book. It's not worth anything, but that would have been a cool thing to read.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Apr 18, 2018)

Father in law sold my husband's car for him because my husband needed the money but didn't want to get screwed over with a low price. Father in law proceeded to sell a good working town car for 5 bucks because "I just wanted to get rid of it". I'm still fucking pissed, and he knows we're having money issues.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 18, 2018)

My uncle married a lot lizard.

He did a lot of other dumb shit too but that is probably the worst.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Apr 18, 2018)

Ugh. 

1) I am the caregiver for my grandmother, my mom has to care for my dad.  My uncle and his youngest son are on a pretty popular tv show, but will not contribute to the care of my grandmother AT ALL.  said uncle lives three states away, and won't move my grandmother to live with him and his new wife in their huge new home, but did move in her three adult kids and their families into his second home and their new home.  Constantly tells me how to do my job, but won't help AT ALL.  Calls me for "status reports" constantly, but never visits her even tho the tv show sends him to our state 4 times a year.

2) my Other seems to think I still am in love with my ex and baby daddy, just because I don't hate him and we actually get along.  No matter what I say.

3) I have 2 teenagers.  Enough said.


----------



## Hui (Apr 18, 2018)

DildoGaggins said:


> Father in law sold my husband's car for him because my husband needed the money but didn't want to get screwed over with a low price. Father in law proceeded to sell a good working town car for 5 bucks because "I just wanted to get rid of it". I'm still fucking pissed, and he knows we're having money issues.


He could have sold it for szechuan sauce instead you know


----------



## Sanshain (Apr 18, 2018)

Relatives of mine decided to leave their huge four-bedroom rented accommodation to buy a tiny two-bedroom flat in a borderline ghetto area because their peer group considered renting embarrassing.

They also took a mortgage that rolled all their existing debt in with it.

In early 2007.

Need I say more?


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 18, 2018)

NotAKitty said:


> My aunt is convinced that her kids all have dietary issues — gluten-free, dairy-free, the whole shebang — and is raising them on a bizarre diet of god only knows what, even though literally nobody else in our family has the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my grandfather gives me a ~$10,000 shotgun


You can trade that scattergun for literally every Hi-Point the factory will produce this year!


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 19, 2018)

My family owns a lot of land in South Texas, I'm talking a few hundred acres. A company wants to pay our family money to rent it out and put windmills to generate power on it. This will be a very long contract spanning at least 2 generations and pay out per windmill. The land will only be passed down to blood kin so it stays in the family.

Everyone has signed off on this, except my fat cochino cousin because for some reason he want to own the part of the land with a well because he thinks it will get him more money out of this company. It is also suspected that he has stolen cattle from my great aunt who is a cattle baroness (it's a thing), brought illegal hunters to hunt on her land, thinks he'll get part of her land when she dies even though it will got to her children, still owes money for a student loan for college that he took out in the 70's, and eats plain hamburgers, as in it's just meat and bread. 

I hope he has a heart attack.


----------



## Sable (Apr 19, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> eats plain hamburgers, as in it's just meat and bread.



Jesus, what a fucking arsehole.


----------



## Hui (Apr 19, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> My family owns a lot of land in South Texas, I'm talking a few hundred acres. A company wants to pay our family money to rent it out and put windmills to generate power on it. This will be a very long contract spanning at least 2 generations and pay out per windmill. The land will only be passed down to blood kin so it stays in the family.
> 
> Everyone has signed off on this, except my fat cochino cousin because for some reason he want to own the part of the land with a well because he thinks it will get him more money out of this company. It is also suspected that he has stolen cattle from my great aunt who is a cattle baroness (it's a thing), brought illegal hunters to hunt on her land, thinks he'll get part of her land when she dies even though it will got to her children, still owes money for a student loan for college that he took out in the 70's, and eats plain hamburgers, as in it's just meat and bread.
> 
> I hope he has a heart attack.


Pancho?


----------



## Overcast (Apr 20, 2018)

My grandmother is damaged. To put it lightly.

She apparently had a father who didn't really give her much in the way of affection. I don't know all the details, but that was the excuse she gave me when she talked about her problems.

I was told that one time she attempted to kill herself in her car right in front of my father, which more than likely screwed him up.

She spends all her time and money getting stray cats and rescues. To the point where it was hard to breathe going into her home. She even had one feral cat trapped behind a couch and the only places it could go was there and into a closet. That was its entire world and it made me sick to my stomach to see that. And for the longest time that was pretty much all she talked about was her cats.

When she wasn't talking about cats, she pretty much talked shit about everyone in the family. For example, we were all eating at a fancy restaurant and she straight up told my mom that she doesn't look very good in photos. 

Also, when my dad was losing weight, she told me about how despite losing a ton of weight that he still has a flabby stomach while behind his back. 

She cut contact from her oldest son (my uncle) over inheritance from her mother after she passed away.

And she also told me about how my brother could never live a normal life and told me how great I was. Like... who the hell are you to tell me what a normal life is?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh boy where to start with stuff.. 


Spoiler: Spoilered because "oh fuck".



So while I didn't grow up in the most dysfunctional family it was still a broken home. 
My mom bailed when I was about 4 months old after nearly killing me when she passed out on me and choked me out during a nighttime feeding. So I was technically dead for a little bit there, it's amazing I'm even here honestly.

Dad was pedophile and did horrid things to me and my cousin, who is a full blown Tumblr lesbian now, and if I ever find that fat fuck I will murder him.

Grandmother was a hardcore narcissist, think Ms.Havisham in "Great Expecatations". The sheer volume of emotional abuse should have turned me full Norman Bates but instead it just made me super wary of women while simultaneously really wanting some affection/attention. She was a chain smoker til she died of emphysema when I was 12. Had she lived longer I don't know where I'd be. She really played up how sick she was so I'd have to take care of her since my grandad was working crazy hours to pay her medical bills. I was more butler than child for most of my childhood.  tl;dr bitch was crazy and shit suuuucked.

My Aunt is exactly like my dead grandmother minus the smoking habit. This woman had it out for me for years until she finally broke down and saw a psychologist. Crazy manipulative, always had to have everything her way, belittled anyone that didn't live up to her standards, loved to shame the hell out of me during my fat kid phase, and all around was just an awful person. She spent the last 15 years driving me out of the family. I finally said fuck this and cut her out of my life and for some reason she wonders why I'm never around at Christmas.

The only good person in my life is my Grandad. He had a massive heart attack a few years back and I broke down hard when I found out. He's still alive and he's 80 going on 18, the man refuses to stay down. Thanks to him I've got skill with tools that make most journeymen jealous, a knack for fixing shit, patience like a Buddhist monk, and solid work ethic. I only wish he had been around more when I was dealing with the crazy dead grandmother.



Well that felt good to get out


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Apr 20, 2018)

My grandmother murdered my grandfather and got away with it.  My family doesn't talk about it.



Maiden-TieJuan said:


> 2) my Other seems to think I still am in love with my ex and baby daddy, just because I don't hate him and we actually get along. No matter what I say.


Try giving him soy.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Apr 21, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> My grandmother murdered my grandfather and got away with it.  My family doesn't talk about it..




Are you from the south?  My great-cousin ( grandmothers sisters son) murdered his nephew and got away with it, and i didn't hear about it until I was an adult.  The family kept it quiet.  It happened in the 50's.  It was so strange because my mother spent every summer with him and his wife and their kids, and while I was growing up we visited him every few years.  My mom was always so close to him and his wife, it was a huge shock when I learned it.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 21, 2018)

My grandfather started up a landscaping company that did really well. He agreed to have uncle work with him. Fast forward years later, my uncle takes control and kicks my grandfather out and now my uncle makes all the money with the company.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Apr 21, 2018)

My grandfather remarried a gold digger while my grandmother was dying of cancer. She sucked him dry, and then divorced him, but not before she had him legally adopt her son that she didn't want to raise. When he died we found out that they had recently remarried, and she was having him commit social security fraud to pay for an apartment for her and her son that he didn't even live at and she barely stayed at. It was kind of funny to watch her panic when she realized she got stuck with all his debt and fines, until she sold off all the antiques/heirlooms and went into hiding.


----------



## Stay safe (Apr 21, 2018)

My grandmother thinks the NRA and IRA are basically the same thing. She wasn't trying to equate them, she thinks the IRA is a gun rights company. She's Irish.

Doesn't make me mad but I really am astounded by it.


----------



## OrangeMouse (Apr 21, 2018)

My "grandmother" (biologically she is but I don't consider the old hag family) is the most evil woman I know. She abused my mother to the point that she will never fully recover, stole the money left for us by my grandfather, told my bother that she hates my father, forced my mother to take her out hours after my grandfather died and so much more.
She refuses to help my family out even when my mother was on deaths door and even to this day while we struggle to make ends meet she is living in luxury.

 She is the most vile, wicked woman. And it fucking pisses me off that she got to live while my grandfather and other grandmother who I've been told were the most amazing people are dead. I don't wish death on anyone but I wont cry when she's dead, nor will I care. In fact I full heartedly believe that the world will be a kinder and less hateful place when she is gone.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 21, 2018)

My dad did vasectomy only after I was born.


----------



## Lez (Apr 22, 2018)

My aunt didn't tell her sister (my mother) that their dad was dying of cancer. We had to find it out from a family friend, we left the country quickly to try to see him before he died... and he died before we got there, without getting to meet his youngest grandson. I remember sitting in the car outside of the hospital and my mother coming back in tears because she was too late.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 22, 2018)

My sister just got one of those stupid septim rings.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 19, 2018)

Update on the cousin with the new baby: She and the father broke up.  Don't exactly know the full story of why having heard it from my grandmother (who keeps the most tabs of what goes on in the family), but apparently she was just really nasty during her pregnancy, though she might've actually _always_ been a bitch to him. Again, this is quite a shame to me because she used to be a sweet little thing.

I still stand by my statement the ex is probably gay, but in denial.


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 20, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's relevant to the thread but I'd like to share this funny story:

My sister is a huge weaboo. She has shelves filled with anime figurines and manga.
She has a big fetish for yaoi mangas, I know it because she has yaoi posters plastered in her room and she sent me to a JapanExpo to get an autograph of her favorite artist.

About 2 years ago she had her first boyfriend which she dated for almost a years.
I tried to warn her that she shouldn't grow too attached because she was about to graduate high school and it was very likely they won't be in the same college.
That summer her boyfriend dumped her because he turned out to be gay, broke her heart and my sides.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (May 21, 2018)

My Brother-in-law is a kleptomaniac. He's inescapable too. Wherever we move, he does too. Unfortunately he's emotionally dependent on his sister which is why he just happens to get a job wherever we move. I don't hate him, and we can get along, but it can be very frustrating. He's basically a son that's almost my age but is prone to get in trouble: He's been fired more times than I can count, needs rent money, has been jumped, etc.

To make matters worse he's about to become a father. He has shaped up mostly because he realized he has to be responsible now. Still, I'm terrified he'll break one day and we'll have to 3 more mouths to feed.


----------



## D_Tractor (Jul 8, 2020)

My maternal grandfather killed a shitload of Polacks. Probably thousands of them.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 9, 2020)

FAMILY! COME ON, STEP UP TO THE STARTING LINE AND REV THOSE PARENT SKILLS!

3!
2!
1!
GO!

Had the chance to fully pay off their mortgage ahead of time, making them able to not pay a mess of interest. "But we get a tax cut if we have all that interest to pay!" Tax cut was less than interest. Cunts. RIIIIIIDGE RAACER!

Hey I know, we're old as hell! Let's buy an overly expensive massive ram truck! Let's do it again! Let's add a giant $5000 snow plow on it and see if we can make money on it! ... Wait, the plow is so heavy it bent the frame of the second truck... um... better sell the plow and... BUY A THIRD TRUCK IN OUR OLD AGE! The gubment will take care of us! GREAT START! NOW GO FOR THE LEAD!

Your kid is suicidal? Don't speak to him for any other reason than grocery lists in six months. When he magically starts to make a recovery, DON'T ASK HIM WHAT CHANGED IN HIS LIFE FOR A YEAR AN A HALF UNTIL HE TELLS YOU HIMSELF. And then later when you're honestly trying to bump him off and get him also to kill himself years later and he brings this up, attack him on all fronts. GREAT WORK!

Daughter confesses to physical and emotional abuse of her first husband back and forth? ... DO: NOTHING! C'MON! GET GOING!

Daughter (same one, folks,) confesses to abusing your own aged elderly infirm mother as they live with her for years, with moments of your OWN MOTHER living in a freezing house during the day because they didn't want to pay for heating for her... DO: NOTHING! YOU GOT THEM!

Raise a child so unbearably poorly they can't fend for themselves and are so terrified of everything they can't answer a phone call or make a phone call without a near panic attack? ... ATTACK THE CHILD SOME MORE! TARGET LOCKED! DON'T CHICKEN OUT!

Your sister-in-law's kid is so abused by her atheist parenting she comes to anyone that treats her like a human being in the same way a child does running from a sex abuser because it's relief from the pain? DO: NOTHING! TWO LAPS TO GO!

Your daughter's second husband forces her to work for an insurance company in upper MI for months at a time without any pay in order to gain more profiterinos, violating gubment tax laws in the process while starving her and making her a psychological mess and turning to heavy drinking? ... DO: NOTHING! COMMENCE ATTACK!

OKAY, THE FINAL LAP, HANG IN THERE!

Your daughter's father-in-law is so messed up because of abuse he abuses her future second husband, has multiple adulterous affairs and his wife craps on him so badly he needs to inject drugs DIRECTLY INTO HIS PENOR to get it to work, don't try to confront or help him, crap on him some more and hide it! SPARKS ARE FLYING!

That same father-in-law fall apart so badly he ends up a mentally damaged individual who craps on the floor of his insurance office on a regular basis? Don't get him any help. Remember, he has lots of money. once he's done, the money is YOURS! CRUSH THEM!

Your kid confesses they're being stalked online and then finds out you were pretty much at the center of it because you thought it was funny to try to get your kid to off themselves to cover worse crap you did to them? Once more they have physical proof in multiple cases this is a fact? Push them even more until it becomes a physical altercation and actual blood is shed! YEAH! IT'S A NEW RECORD! 

All that rich man's money suddenly goes... missing? Now you're in poverty in Minnesota working for McDonald's? Screw over your family some more! KEEP IT UP!

OK! IT'S THE LAST STRETCH, KEEP GOING!

This physical altercation from before leads to someone getting their lung punctured with that knife? Something you could have prevented because you were covering up multiple counts of attempted murder on the child, now adult? Pretend you're Lutheran until someone finds out you're into Moloch or some crap! YOU DID IT! YOU'RE THE CHAMPION!

THAT WAS A TOUGH RACE. GO AFTER THE CHECKERED FLAG NEXT TIME!

The only thing above that isn't 100% true is the joke about Moloch, and yet, there's more, so, so much more. But considering how vicious these people are, y'all wonder why I'm a bitter mouthy old unlikable crank. I only have a friend in Jesus.


----------



## Spunt (Jul 9, 2020)

A relative of mine was found not guilty of drug smuggling charges, successfully convincing the jury that the drugs had been planted on his van. His lawyer's defence was "would anyone be so stupid as to knowingly drive around a dockyard with a quarter ton of cocaine in a van with his name and phone number on the side?" If you knew my relative, the answer would be "yes, that's exactly the sort of thing he would do", but the jury didn't know what an idiot he was and he got away with it.

The same excuse didn't work the second time he was caught at the same dockyard in the same van with the same quantity of cocaine, and he did 5 years inside.

He later became such a severe alcoholic that he shat himself at his own son's graduation, and died of liver failure while sitting on a barstool in the pub.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 9, 2020)

About 15 years ago, my mom had about 90,000 dollars saved up to make a payment on a new home. She was tired of renting and wanted her own house in her old age. 

My uncle, her brother was pleading with her to let him borrow 80,000 for a place of his own. He wasn't a deadbeat, he had a full time job, and had promised he'd have it back within five months. 

She did...and never saw the money again. When I finally was able to make her confront him, he basically just told her that there was no contract involved, no loan and it would be considered a gift and he had no obligation to pay it back. She was heartbroken. Wouldn't take him to court, wouldn't pursue it, just gave up. 

There are people out there I don't like, but my uncle is the one person I can honestly say I hate, legitimately hate.


----------



## Safir (Jul 9, 2020)

My parents paid for their other daughter's high school and university in full and bought her an apartment. In return, she's now suing to get them evicted from theirs.
(Ten years ago, she tried to kill me and they lied to the cops in her defense because they didn't want "either of us" to have a criminal record.)

On a lighter note, the family legend says my great-grandfather, who fought in the Revolution, expropriated a lot of money from the bougies - in Kerensky bills, because those were much lighter than gold, so the same weight held way more in roubles.
Then again, no descendant of his has been any better with money.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 9, 2020)

Almost every story involves drugs, having relationships with assholes, and drugs ending up getting involved with said relationships.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 9, 2020)

My grandmother supposedly threw away a bunch of my dad's old baseball cards from when he was a kid as well as a cigar box full of arrowheads he found when he was in Kentucky. All stuff with a lot of potential value monetarily and historically so we're pretty sore over that. I want to believe there's a chance she didn't throw them away and they're still squirreled away in a box with a relative somewhere, but my dad has given it up for loss and doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 9, 2020)

my mom moving in not one but 2 sketchy guys. The first one drained my parents bank account dry the second well he did drugs. I was literally put in an adult position at 15 my sister and brother got a fucking chance at being a stupid teen but nope I was stuck at home. While my sister partied and got preggers I had to stay home and take care of my mom. Shit my mom literally dotes on my sister to this day and she's hardly in the picture. my mom even paid for her to go to prom and accused me of the shit my sister was doing. All I wanted to do was drink and smoke some weed.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 16, 2020)

My mom met this dude on some bondage forum years ago (I have no idea why she told me this, she should have just said they met on Match.com). She moved in with him after their first date, which was really sketchy to me. And she started wearing this weird collar thing. I went over to their house for like, Easter dinner or something, and went to the bathroom. Unfortunately I opened the wrong door and walked into their sex dungeon. There was all kinds of insane shit... a gyno table, a sex swing, walls covered in whips and paddles and stuff. It seriously freaked me out. My mom, who seems to think I want to hear about her sex life, casually mentions one day they do the Gor thing as a 24/7 life style and the guy is her master. She and the guy lived together for like three years doing this shit before he died of cancer. I was helping her sort through his stuff, and ended up finding photo albums full of pictures of my mom tied up and being whipped and shit. I also found a huge box with hypodermic needles. I don't know what the hell they did with those, and I don't want to know It was seriously disturbing. She also sold all the whips and bondage shit on Craigslist. She made me go with her to the WalMart parking lot because she didn't want to get kidnapped by some pervert buying used butt plugs and handcuffs. It was seriously the most bizarre thing she's ever done.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 17, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> My mom met this dude on some bondage forum years ago (I have no idea why she told me this, she should have just said they met on Match.com). She moved in with him after their first date, which was really sketchy to me. And she started wearing this weird collar thing. I went over to their house for like, Easter dinner or something, and went to the bathroom. Unfortunately I opened the wrong door and walked into their sex dungeon. There was all kinds of insane shit... a gyno table, a sex swing, walls covered in whips and paddles and stuff. It seriously freaked me out. My mom, who seems to think I want to hear about her sex life, casually mentions one day they do the Gor thing as a 24/7 life style and the guy is her master. She and the guy lived together for like three years doing this shit before he died of cancer. I was helping her sort through his stuff, and ended up finding photo albums full of pictures of my mom tied up and being whipped and shit. I also found a huge box with hypodermic needles. I don't know what the hell they did with those, and I don't want to know It was seriously disturbing. She also sold all the whips and bondage shit on Craigslist. She made me go with her to the WalMart parking lot because she didn't want to get kidnapped by some pervert buying used butt plugs and handcuffs. It was seriously the most bizarre thing she's ever done.


ITT Actual real stories that happened.... but srsly dude if you are telling the truth... did you get any scans of the pics?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 17, 2020)

My grandmother from my mom's side converted to Mormonism and also had my mom baptised as a Mormon when she was a kid. The reason why my grandma became a Mormon was purely because she wanted to fuck one of the elders, I shit you not
She wasn't even a good Mormon. She still drank just as much alcohol as she drank back when she wasn't a Mormon, and probably also continued to do shit against Mormonism


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 17, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> My mom met this dude on some bondage forum years ago (I have no idea why she told me this, she should have just said they met on Match.com). She moved in with him after their first date, which was really sketchy to me. And she started wearing this weird collar thing. I went over to their house for like, Easter dinner or something, and went to the bathroom. Unfortunately I opened the wrong door and walked into their sex dungeon. There was all kinds of insane shit... a gyno table, a sex swing, walls covered in whips and paddles and stuff. It seriously freaked me out. My mom, who seems to think I want to hear about her sex life, casually mentions one day they do the Gor thing as a 24/7 life style and the guy is her master. She and the guy lived together for like three years doing this shit before he died of cancer. I was helping her sort through his stuff, and ended up finding photo albums full of pictures of my mom tied up and being whipped and shit. I also found a huge box with hypodermic needles. I don't know what the hell they did with those, and I don't want to know It was seriously disturbing. She also sold all the whips and bondage shit on Craigslist. She made me go with her to the WalMart parking lot because she didn't want to get kidnapped by some pervert buying used butt plugs and handcuffs. It was seriously the most bizarre thing she's ever done.


WTF


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 18, 2020)

My mom made me join the police activity league because I had no "extra curricular activities" I hated it from day one it was like an unholy hybrid of boot camp and day camp. I thought if I made myself look unhappy at the end of the first night she wouldn't make me go back but nope, just told me to suck it up and it was for my own good because I needed it if I wanted something to put on a "college application." Yeah my parents were old fashioned like that believing college was a gateway to success and a better life.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 18, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> My mom made me join the police activity league because I had no "extra curricular activities" I hated it from day one it was like an unholy hybrid of boot camp and day camp. I thought if I made myself look unhappy at the end of the first night she wouldn't make me go back but nope, just told me to suck it up and it was for my own good because I needed it if I wanted something to put on a "college application." Yeah my parents were old fashioned like that believing college was a gateway to success and a better life.


Your mom sounds like a fag. Should've told her to suck your dick instead of you to "suck it up"


----------



## Mr. Virginity (Jan 23, 2022)

>soyjak caricature brother is married to venezuelan 
>wants to go to venezuela with wife to check on her family
>warn him multiple times not too
>but bad shit happens everywhere 
Thank fuck for the coof.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 23, 2022)

My sister, who as far as intellectual functioning goes is supposed to be the smartest of all us siblings, went hunting for the worst man she could find. 

She had a kid to some random at nineteen, had another kid to another random a few years later, and a couple years after that found herself a Leb. She had two kids to him, all while he beat the shit out of her on a regular basis. That's not the truly horrible part, however; he was molesting and beating her eldest two children as well. This went on for nearly ten years. We'd make periodic attempts to help her; she'd take our money and the kids and disappear off the face off the earth for a while. (Did I mention that she's a compulsive thief and pathological liar?) 

Finally, with the kids getting old enough to make their own decisions as to whether they wanted to stay or take their chances in fostercare, she realised that she had to do something if she wanted to keep her meal tickets children. She contacted the parents and begged them for help to escape. They rounded up us siblings and in short order we'd sent her money for a car, we found and furnished a house for her, we rustled up Centrelink and the local women's shelter etc and so forth. She grabbed the kids and made a run for the border, while the Leb burned everything she left behind.

So she was in the city for nearly six months until she stopped answering her phone, and we got worried and sent a delegation to her house. Which was empty and unoccupied.

The stupid, stupid, _stupid_ cow decided to pack everything up and go back to the Leb.

The eldest sibling gets a call a couple weeks later. She's at some women's shelter. The first night back with the Leb, he broke her eldest kid's arm. She wants money and help. The eldest sibling tells her she's on her own, and not to come back until she's got her shit together, and hangs up on her.

She did eventually get it together, for the record. My sister is convinced she is a survivor and the strongest woman in the world, and a brilliant mother. All I can think when I look at her is that she fed her kids to a monster because she got off on the drama.

Below is a picture of her.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 23, 2022)

This one is a bit nebulous in how much I should be raging (if at all) 

My dad is a very old school evangelical Christian. Got nothing against that, I’m an agnostic so we obviously don’t agree on much in the matters of spirituality/faith but we have a good relationship. 

Up until this point he’s been adamant about not getting the vax jab. He views it as a precursor to the Mark of the Beast. I don’t agree with that but I’m skeptical of the jab as well so I get it, we just have very different reasons why we’re skeptical of it. 

Talking to him on the phone the other night and he tells me he’s gotten the first dose and waiting to get the rest. Surprised I asked him what changed his mind. His response was “because I like to cruise and I can’t without getting it” I asked what about the whole Mark of the Beast thing? What about not resisting a tyrannical authority? What about everything you say you believe in? He spouts off some cherry picked Bible verses trying to justify his decision. 

I haven’t talked with him for a few days now. I’m disappointed and angry with him. You claim to be this pious God fearing man but you’re ready to sell out your entire beliefs because you might be mildly inconvenienced? You try to spin it into something without just being honest and saying you got the jab for purely selfish reasons. You just come off looking like the stereotypical Christian hypocrite to me now. 

I’m conflicted on how I should feel, it’s his life not mine but it’s also such a middle finger to everything he claimed to believe that it angers me


----------



## UnknownUser (Jan 23, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> This one is a bit nebulous in how much I should be raging (if at all)
> 
> My dad is a very old school evangelical Christian. Got nothing against that, I’m an agnostic so we obviously don’t agree on much in the matters of spirituality/faith but we have a good relationship.
> 
> ...


Dude its likely he just realized he was overreacting to the jab and was embarrassed by it. Just because he's Christian doesn't mean he can't change his mind or realize he was acting foolish. Give the dude a break.


----------

